# My new endler aquarium



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Sweet pics, great looking fish!


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thank you. 

New pics:


----------



## Gohitit (Sep 17, 2008)

Thanks my friend.

New pics:









































































1-2 months ago:










Now:


----------

